
Tribuo – New Open Source Machine Learning Library in Java - suyash
https://tribuo.org
======
suyash
Tribuo is a library for Machine Learning, written in Java, which supports
classification, regression, clustering, anomaly detection, along with deep
learning support via TensorFlow and ONNX. Tribuo has a strong focus on model
metadata & tracking through it’s provenance system, supports loading third
party models including those trained in Python packages like scikit-learn, and
provides a variety of ML algorithms implemented in Java. Jupyter notebook
based tutorials (statically hosted on the website -
[https://tribuo.org/learn/4.0/tutorials/](https://tribuo.org/learn/4.0/tutorials/),
and the notebooks themselves on github -
[https://github.com/oracle/tribuo/tree/main/tutorials](https://github.com/oracle/tribuo/tree/main/tutorials)).

------
craigacp
I'm the lead developer on Tribuo, happy to answer any questions. The
announcement blogpost goes into more detail about why we built it and where it
fits into the ML ecosystem - [https://blogs.oracle.com/datascience/tribuo-
java-machine-lea...](https://blogs.oracle.com/datascience/tribuo-java-machine-
learning-library)

